# Have I had all the right tests? Crying please help!



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

I feel really in the dark and don't seem to know as much as everybody else! Have I had all the correct tests done? 
We have been ttc for 2 and a half years now.  I feel totally in the dark I have read loads of posts on here and nothing seems to get explained to me and I have had no answers.  From the beginning...... I have really irregular periods and suffer from anxiety.  My periods range from 28-54 days and I have been using clear blue smiley face sticks I seem to have a luteral phase changing each month from 7 to 13 days.  I also have spotting before my period starts and i never know when to count as day 1.  when i see pink strands brown discharge or bright red blood?  period/spotting can sometimes last up to 12 days!  i went to my gp after trying for a year I was sent for a ultra sound in case of pocs that was clear.  Had bloods - no information was given.  Had internal and swabs all fine. Sent to local hospital gyne unit - told to have a hsg.  Had hsg and to come back 2 weeks later for results.  Results didnt make much sense dye didnt go into one tube but it went in the other so everything fine?!! I was told as long as we can see dye in your tummy don't worry! put on clomid didn't really understand when to take it.  That was last week.  Started my period - I think today with only 7 days since smiley face.  I don't have any answers any information and don't know who to ask?  Should I call the gp and say I feel kept in the dark and why don't I get any answers? Should I try calling the hospital? Or see if I can go private so i can see if they will answer my questions? When I have asked about my periods been irregular and length I get the answer everyone is different dont worry!  Is my situation normal?  Have i had all the correct tests? Please can anyone advise? Sat here crying!


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, 

Sounds like you have had a load of tests and investigations! And sounds like you have a short luteal phase. Luteal phase is the 14/15 days after ovulation. Apparently if it lasts any shorter than this that means low progestrone which effects implantation.
Get on the phone to your GP for an appointment. Write down all your questions, bring all your test results and have them infront of you. Dont leave the surgery untill all has been explained and you are happy with the explanation.
Most importantly you are under stress and anxiety because of not knowing whats going on with results and information, stress is one of the biggest factors that can effect getting pregnant to begin with.
Take charge of your results and dont stop untill you understand them.
My periods were irregular for years with spotting etc as you have described, I started taking vitaminB complex and 6 months later im regular as clockwork.

Chin up and hang in there!


----------



## velma99 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi cma700, 

It is so confusing I know.  I think goddess dream gives good advice just to add has your partner had a sperm analysis to rule out any problems on his side?

Good luck in getting some answers and getting pregnant, 

Velma


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

He has one lot of sperm analysis done it showed morphology of 3 so they want him to have another one done. That was in march and he has been taking conception multivitamin since! 
I keep thinking there is something medically wrong with me!


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi,

So sorry you are feeling this way. I would totally echo what the other ladies have said - you need to follow-up with your GP (or gynae consultant if you have one?) as all this uncertainty can't be helping. 

I'm sure there used to be a page on FF that advised all the initial tests a couple should have within the NHS - a quick search and unfortunately I didn't find it, but maybe a moderator might be able to help?

You mention being put on clomid - are you planning to take this when you have the correct advice on how to take? You may have been given this to try and ensure regular ovulation (this was the first step for me too); clomid is generally taken on days 2-5 of your cycle, with day 1 being classed as the first day you have bright red bleeding. Have you been offered any follow-up testing when taking clomid? For me, I was offered a follicle scan around day 13 (to check that follicles are maturing enough to release an egg) and a day 21 blood test to measure progesterone - this is the standard test to determine whether ovulation has occured. My consultant told me that they like to see a value of >30 but I've had two cycles where I conceived with values down at 11 and 17 (unfortunately both ended in m/c - I wonder if I did ovulate but the progesterone level was too low to sustain the pregnancy). Unfortunately if you do have long / irregular cycles then day 21 may not be the right day to test on - it needs to be about 7 days before AF arrives, which again can be hard to pinpoint when you have irregular cycles.

It would be worth monitoring your cycles if you don't do so already so that if / when there is mention of taking bloods you can raise this concern about day 21.

It's also worth keeping track of the spotting before your period starts - I had this every cycle before I was diagnosed with endometriosis (this is a condition where the lining of the womb grows outside of the womb and can lead to other symptoms such as painful periods). To diagnose this I had a laparoscopy under GA as the same time as having an HSG - the endometriosis was then lasered away and I had a (successful) pregnancy a few months later. And it certainly got rid of the spotting I was having.

Another blood test you can have done is around day 2 (I think) of your cycle, which measures things like LH and FSH - I used to know what this all meant but have forgotten, but hopefully someone else can advise.

I'm also a bit confused as to why they said everything was fine following on from your HSG. If dye didn't go into one tube then that to me does suggest a blockage of some sort. I would follow this up as well.

I hope this doesn't overwhelm you with information or make you more worried - just wanting to give you some suggestions of things you might raise with the GP / consultant. And in my experience it's definately worth keeping on pushing.

Sending you lots of  and wishing you the best of luck in all of this. Struggling to conceive is a painfully unfair and often lonely experience, but I hope you can find the support you need here. PM me anytime if you've got any questions,
Cx


----------



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Cma700,

My GP's knowledge of infertility was extremely poor, so my husband and I went for a private consultation, expensive but definitely worth it. 

If you're put on clomid, shouldn't you be able to get referred to the NHS for further treatments, with a qualified consultant to check on your status? Sometimes, you have to fight for your health as the GPs do things they are not qualified for. Ours told us that ICSI was the process to extract sperms from the testies.... 

So my advice is, try and get your GP to refer you to an NHS gynaecologist. This can take a few months, so in the meantime, maybe go for a private consultation to get proper care and medical guidance.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

Cma700, go back to your GP and ask for copies of all bloods tests done, then you can see the range of things. Have you had thyroid done? Anyway if you've been trying for one year your GP should be referring you for fertility treatment, regardless of giving you Clomid. 

Brown bleed is never good, regardless of what google says, it can be low progesterone or infection. Have you considered the Greek infection tests? NHs swabs will mostly show as negative as they swab low down. These tests measure your menstrual blood where infection has travelled up to you uterus. I'm speaking from experience as my NHs tests were done the same month as I got positives from the Greek lab. 

I know you've not reached this stage yet, but a look at Agate's 'learning from your failed ivf' or 'immune s section' may be a good idea. She covers lots of bases, that could be an advantage to you just now. 

As well as this, it would be good to take a bit of time to familiarise yourself with the different stages of the cycle. Pee sticks for ovulation are not great. I charted billings method for 6 months, then the Creighton method for 18 months. Even though we're now ivf, I still keep track. I can pin point ovulation and date of period, as luteal phase should be same number each month. It's worth a look at.


----------

